
OS X Beta Supports Force Click and Pressure Sensitivity - fillskills
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/12/latest-os-x-beta-includes-support-for-force-click-and-pressure-sensitivity-for-drawing-apps/#l9GWgm:sIIP
======
fillskills
This is going to be a great change in the way we interface. Instead of 2
dimensions, this allows for 3D control. Imagine using it to travel into a 3D
game or in a virtual world. Or work with 3D objects/3D printing etc. The
possibilities are limitless. Its probably as big as when apple introduced
touch screens on the first iphone.

